# Oil drain



## ZX2boosted (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm new here because i need some knowledge about the Nissan T25...I have a turboed Ford ZX2 with a T25 Garrett (nissan) what is the size and thread the oil drain is? i can't find one for the life of me...and don't say go try the fittings and a hardware store because i've spent HOURS and HOURS at each store in the area trying to find one...if some one is using one if they can show me where i can get the exact one or send me one and i'll pay them...i'm desperate i'm waiting on this to finish my kit! Thanks 

this is the turbo just to see more pics here(also tell me how it looks too, it's further along just haven't taken new pics) http://www.cardomain.com/id/smooth1 










also no the turbo is not touching the radiator 

i don't really want to drill and tap but if i have to i guess i will


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you can find oil drain connectors anywhere, like atpturbo.com if thats what youre asking


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

its probably going to be a metric size. if you dont have a thread pitch gauge, you might wanna try a speed shop that carries AN fittings such as earls, russell, XRP, etc. and just test em out. look for a _flare to metric adapter_ or _metric thread to AN adapter_. you wont want to run any smaller than a -8 line on the return.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

ZX2boosted said:


> I'm new here because i need some knowledge about the Nissan T25...I have a turboed Ford ZX2 with a T25 Garrett (nissan) what is the size and thread the oil drain is? i can't find one for the life of me...and don't say go try the fittings and a hardware store because i've spent HOURS and HOURS at each store in the area trying to find one...if some one is using one if they can show me where i can get the exact one or send me one and i'll pay them...i'm desperate i'm waiting on this to finish my kit! Thanks
> 
> this is the turbo just to see more pics here(also tell me how it looks too, it's further along just haven't taken new pics) http://www.cardomain.com/id/smooth1
> 
> ...



I would use this. http://www.atpturbo.com/Merchant2/m...OD&Product_Code=ATP-FLA-010&Category_Code=OIL

and just drill and tap for these holes. Makes it pretty easy actually.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

No, i have Personal experience with that exact turbo.. its not a nissan, its a offbrand garrett.. they sold them on ebay for like.. 300 bucks or so a while back.. i purchased one, and the downpipe fit with no issues, but the oil drain, i had no luck finding, I went to 3 different car shops who do turbo installs, and asked there opinion, they said that there was No oil drain that would fit that, that they knew of... im sure somewhere you can get something custom made.. but fo rhte most part.. GL trying to find it.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Or he could use what I posted and it would work perfectly.

I would imagine that the oil drain COULD be a BSPT fitting as it may be a turbo manufactured for an overseas company....


----------



## ZX2boosted (Mar 29, 2005)

wes said:


> Or he could use what I posted and it would work perfectly.
> 
> I would imagine that the oil drain COULD be a BSPT fitting as it may be a turbo manufactured for an overseas company....



i found out that it is a 5/8" INVERTED FLARe fitting just need to find one


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

ZX2boosted said:


> i found out that it is a 5/8" INVERTED FLARe fitting just need to find one


that's good to know. So the 5/8 NPT would thread but not seat correct?


----------



## ZX2boosted (Mar 29, 2005)

wes said:


> that's good to know. So the 5/8 NPT would thread but not seat correct?



probably not...i've tried EVERY brass fitting at any local hardware store and more


----------

